# [Risolto] Errori in ricerca pacchetti

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, ho una curiosità.

Se do un emerge -S stringa_da_cercare, va a buon fine ma mi da questo errore 

```
root on hptoo mar dic 06 13:11:25

[dir.= /home/martoo]  > emerge -S onedrive

  

[ Results for search key : onedrive ]

Searching...

 * ERROR: app-forensics/inception-0.3.0::pentoo failed (depend phase):

 *   No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 606:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/pentoo/app-forensics/inception/inception-0.3.0.ebuild'

 *   inception-0.3.0.ebuild, line   8:  Called inherit 'linux-info' 'python-r1'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 302:  Called __qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-r1.eclass'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 102:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-r1.eclass'

 *         python-r1.eclass, line 224:  Called _python_set_globals

 *         python-r1.eclass, line 186:  Called _python_set_impls

 *   python-utils-r1.eclass, line 130:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-forensics/inception-0.3.0::pentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-forensics/inception-0.3.0::pentoo'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-forensics/inception-0.3.0/work/inception-0.3.0'

emerge: search: aux_get('app-forensics/inception-0.3.0') failed, skipping

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

se invece cerco il nome esatto quell'errore non me lo da.

Poi per curiosità ho provato a cercare il pacchetto in errore e il risultato è questo

```
root on hptoo mar dic 06 13:13:52

[dir.= /home/martoo]  > emerge -s inception

  

[ Results for search key : inception ]

Searching...

 * ERROR: app-forensics/inception-0.4.1::pentoo failed (depend phase):

 *   No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 606:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/pentoo/app-forensics/inception/inception-0.4.1.ebuild'

 *   inception-0.4.1.ebuild, line   8:  Called inherit 'linux-info' 'python-r1'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 302:  Called __qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-r1.eclass'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 102:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-r1.eclass'

 *         python-r1.eclass, line 224:  Called _python_set_globals

 *         python-r1.eclass, line 186:  Called _python_set_impls

 *   python-utils-r1.eclass, line 130:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-forensics/inception-0.4.1::pentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-forensics/inception-0.4.1::pentoo'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-forensics/inception-0.4.1/work/inception-0.4.1'

emerge: search: aux_get('app-forensics/inception-0.4.1') failed, skipping

 * ERROR: app-forensics/inception-0.4.0::pentoo failed (depend phase):

 *   No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 606:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/pentoo/app-forensics/inception/inception-0.4.0.ebuild'

 *   inception-0.4.0.ebuild, line   8:  Called inherit 'linux-info' 'python-r1'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 302:  Called __qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-r1.eclass'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 102:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-r1.eclass'

 *         python-r1.eclass, line 224:  Called _python_set_globals

 *         python-r1.eclass, line 186:  Called _python_set_impls

 *   python-utils-r1.eclass, line 130:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-forensics/inception-0.4.0::pentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-forensics/inception-0.4.0::pentoo'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-forensics/inception-0.4.0/work/inception-0.4.0'

emerge: search: aux_get('app-forensics/inception-0.4.0') failed, skipping

 * ERROR: app-forensics/inception-0.3.5::pentoo failed (depend phase):

 *   No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 606:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/pentoo/app-forensics/inception/inception-0.3.5.ebuild'

 *   inception-0.3.5.ebuild, line   8:  Called inherit 'linux-info' 'python-r1'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 302:  Called __qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-r1.eclass'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 102:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-r1.eclass'

 *         python-r1.eclass, line 224:  Called _python_set_globals

 *         python-r1.eclass, line 186:  Called _python_set_impls

 *   python-utils-r1.eclass, line 130:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-forensics/inception-0.3.5::pentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-forensics/inception-0.3.5::pentoo'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-forensics/inception-0.3.5/work/inception-0.3.5'

emerge: search: aux_get('app-forensics/inception-0.3.5') failed, skipping

 * ERROR: app-forensics/inception-0.3.4::pentoo failed (depend phase):

 *   No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 606:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/pentoo/app-forensics/inception/inception-0.3.4.ebuild'

 *   inception-0.3.4.ebuild, line   8:  Called inherit 'linux-info' 'python-r1'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 302:  Called __qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-r1.eclass'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 102:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-r1.eclass'

 *         python-r1.eclass, line 224:  Called _python_set_globals

 *         python-r1.eclass, line 186:  Called _python_set_impls

 *   python-utils-r1.eclass, line 130:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-forensics/inception-0.3.4::pentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-forensics/inception-0.3.4::pentoo'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-forensics/inception-0.3.4/work/inception-0.3.4'

emerge: search: aux_get('app-forensics/inception-0.3.4') failed, skipping

 * ERROR: app-forensics/inception-0.3.0::pentoo failed (depend phase):

 *   No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT.

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                ebuild.sh, line 606:  Called source '/var/lib/layman/pentoo/app-forensics/inception/inception-0.3.0.ebuild'

 *   inception-0.3.0.ebuild, line   8:  Called inherit 'linux-info' 'python-r1'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 302:  Called __qa_source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-r1.eclass'

 *                ebuild.sh, line 102:  Called source '/usr/portage/eclass/python-r1.eclass'

 *         python-r1.eclass, line 224:  Called _python_set_globals

 *         python-r1.eclass, line 186:  Called _python_set_impls

 *   python-utils-r1.eclass, line 130:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "No supported implementation in PYTHON_COMPAT."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-forensics/inception-0.3.0::pentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-forensics/inception-0.3.0::pentoo'`.

 * Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-forensics/inception-0.3.0/work/inception-0.3.0'

emerge: search: aux_get('app-forensics/inception-0.3.0') failed, skipping

emerge: search: aux_get('app-forensics/inception-0.4.1') failed, skipping

[ Applications found : 1 ]

```

Last edited by zar Marco on Tue Dec 06, 2016 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a re-syncare l'overlay pentoo, dovrebbe risolversi

----------

## zar Marco

No niente, ho provato emerge --sync eix -sync eix-update e pure un etc-update (anche se quest'ultimo sapevo benissimo essere inutile) ho provato pure ad eliminare l'ebuild incriminato da  /var/lib/layman/pentoo ma niente l'errore passa solo al pacchetto di numero successivo. Per carita poi funziona tutto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho provato ad aggiungere l'overlay e lanciare il tuo stesso comando

```
# emerge -S onedrive 

  

[ Results for search key : onedrive ]

Searching...

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

Prova a eliminare l'overlay e riaggiungerlo

```
# layman -d pentoo

# layman -a pentoo
```

----------

## zar Marco

grazie così facendo ho risolto

----------

